# Paloschi: no a 7 milioni all'anno dalla Cina.



## admin (18 Febbraio 2017)

Notizia incredibile riportato da TMW. Secondo il sito, Alberto Paloschi avrebbe detto di no ad una ricchissima offerta, triennale da ben 7 milioni di euro a stagione, arrivatagli dal Beijing Gouan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzo , poi a Beijing io ci sarei stato a vivere <3


----------



## S T B (18 Febbraio 2017)

Paloschi si e per Bacca niente? Che ingiustizia...


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Febbraio 2017)

Tanto la sua carriera è già finita


----------



## ghettoprollo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia incredibile riportato da TMW. Secondo il sito, Alberto Paloschi avrebbe detto di no ad una ricchissima offerta, triennale da ben 7 milioni di euro a stagione, arrivatagli dal Beijing Gouan.



Che dire, gli fa onore. Probabilmente tiene di più al calcio che ai soldi. Testa sulle spalle


----------



## Eziomare (19 Febbraio 2017)

Stima per Albertino


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pazzo , poi a Beijing io ci sarei stato a vivere <3



Posso chiedere perché? Non mi sembra proprio la miglior città del mondo.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Febbraio 2017)

Io andrei di corsa a vivere qualche anno a Pechino. Ma capisco che non tutti la pensino come me.


----------



## .Nitro (21 Febbraio 2017)

Tanto tanto rispetto,evidentemente ama il calcio


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2017)

a bergamo prende 1 milione, che non è poco per la piazza. 

evidentemente non è uno che cambia una ferrari ogni 3 mesi o un orologio da migliaia di euro solo per sfizio. 
stima per lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mah, giocatore senza presente ne futuro, a questo punto penserei a sistemare me e discendenti per almeno tutto il presente secolo


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2017)

Ci vuole coraggio a dire no a tutti quei soldi...soldi che vedi in 3-4 anni di contratto...


----------

